# One Neigh at a Time



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone! I’m Galeno, and this is my journal so y’all can read about me! I’m a 10 year old Arabian… here’s a bit of my backstory
I was born and lived with my old humans for my first 8 years, and then in the summer of 2019 I got sold to my new human. 
So. Some things about me. I’m bright bay and I love both napping and running around like an idiot. I steal gloves and hats and I like tossing them around in my mouth before dropping them straight on the dirt ( or preferably into some manure) it’s so funny to watch the humans get all bent out of shape.
I also love going fast… my human’s trainer is always telling her to slow me down. but isn’t it so fun to lap every other horse in the arena? It doesn’t seem fair when I can go so fast that she makes me go so slow- slow and calm is for carousel horses, not me!
So now you know a bit about me. I’m not sure how often I’ll be able to update this journal (or make my human do it for me); I’ve got so many things to do: napping, eating my hay, rolling in the dirt, running away when my human tries to catch me… such a busy life.
Adios for now!


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

I feel like my human definitely missed a few things so I’ll write a tad bit more. 
1)I’ve been ridden western pretty much all my life, but soon I’m going to be doing some dressage- which miss you human is really excited about. I don’t know how far we’ll get, but we’ll just be the best horse and rider we can be. We’ve been riding dressage tests in a western saddle right now- which makes the other horses snicker in the lessons, but soon my human is going to get a dressage saddle and some English tack. 
2) my barnmate. Bar San. He’s an 18yr QH and is the favourite of my human’s family because he’s really calm and sweet. But I’m kinda mad at him right now because he bit me!(of course, I bit him first, but that’s not the point!!) I’m way too tough to be hurt by it, of course, but still. Not cool 😒. 
3)It would also be good to note that I live at my human’s house (which means she comes out and gives me cuddles all. The. Time. Sheesh 🙄. But it does mean I get to live on a couple acres to run around in, so that’s nice 🙂.
So yeah. Don’t think I missed anything that time, so we’re good. Now if you’ll excuse me,I’ve got some hay with my name on it


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Updates for today:
Yesterday, I got ridden, and my human worked on a whole lot of stuff- voltes, figure eights, leg-yeilding, and a ton of serpentines. I decided to listen and was pretty responsive, and she gave me a handful of horse treats! So yummy! 
Today my human rode me again, and Tall Human rode Bar San. We got to go out into the big field behind my pasture, and I got to gallop all over the place! It was so exciting and actually a lot dryer than in my pasture. Then my human made me do a whole bunch of figure eights to practice my simple lead changes, and we tried a couple flying changes and got one or two that were nice, which was a pleasant surprise. I carried my human for about an hour and a half, and then she got off and lunged me because I STILL had so much energy! I was all sweaty when I was done, but she got all my wiggles out and so of course I had to thank her- by blowing slobber all over her 😜
All seems to be right in the world, and I got to impress Neighbour Mare by my speed and quick turning (which had the double effect of also making my human lose her balance 🤣… perfect!) 
Well, I’ve got lots of hay to waste by trampling it deep in the mud… later!


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)




----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh cool, Galeno! You are doing a journal! I do one too. I pick up a stick in my mouth and tap on the keys when my mom brings out her laptop. How do you write your journal?

You sound like you really like your human. It seems like you try really hard to please her. For a long time, I tried to fight with my human. That's why she named my journal Isabeau, the PsychoMare Diva Queen.

(3) Isabeau, the Psychomare Diva Queen | The Horse Forum

I was a very baaaaad mare for a very long time. But those days are over now, and Mom and I have a lot of fun. As long as she knows that I am the boss and I only do what I want to do. But now days I want to do what she wants, so we are good.

You know so many terms, Galeno!!! I am SO IMPRESSED. When I first started writing in my journal, I didn't even know what a horse trailer was. I called it a box on wheels. But I have learned a lot from listening to the humans. But you have learned a whole lot more!!! And you do all these great things that I won't do, like what the heck are "flying changes?" Can you go up in the air like birds? And do you change stuff up there?

I don't really want to fly. You know what I really really want? I want a baby. But Mom won't do that for me. I hate boy horses. I would never let a boy horse glom all over me. No nuh uh. But Mom's friend Paintlady got her horse a baby without a boy horse. That's what I want. I love babies, even hooman ones. Do you love little folks? I really really really do love them. When they ride me, I act so good for them.

There are some other fun and nice horses that write on my journal. I might leave one or two off, but there are Queen, Cash, Skip, Hero, Aria, and Sunsmart used to write, but he died. Sunsmart called his hooman a monkey. But I don't know what monkeys are. Do you? I'll bet you do, because you know what voltes, leg yields, and serpentines are and I sure don't.

I think you are super super handsome, and I am thrilled you are keeping a journal.

This is a super funny fun journal by a horse named Mr. Gibbs. His hooman was Golden Horse. She doesn't get on Horse Forum anymore, but we sure miss her. Mr. Gibbs was so so so so so funny.

(1) The world According to Gibbs (He will be missed) | The Horse Forum

I am really looking forward to reading your journal.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Oh cool, Galeno! You are doing a journal! I do one too. I pick up a stick in my mouth and tap on the keys when my mom brings out her laptop. How do you write your journal?
> 
> You sound like you really like your human. It seems like you try really hard to please her. For a long time, I tried to fight with my human. That's why she named my journal Isabeau, the PschoMare Diva Queen. I was a very baaaaad mare for a very long time. But those days are over now, and Mom and I have a lot of fun. As long as she knows that I am the boss and I only do what I want to do. But now days I want to do what she wants, so we are good.
> 
> ...





knightrider said:


> Oh cool, Galeno! You are doing a journal! I do one too. I pick up a stick in my mouth and tap on the keys when my mom brings out her laptop. How do you write your journal?
> 
> You sound like you really like your human. It seems like you try really hard to please her. For a long time, I tried to fight with my human. That's why she named my journal Isabeau, the PschoMare Diva Queen.
> 
> ...


Hi Isabeau! It’s nice to talk to another horse on here (there’s sooo many humans). Can I tell you a secret? My human edits my journals for me! She brings out her phone and I use speech dictation to neigh into the phone, and then she fixes it up after. She tells me no one will know what “nhnnnhhhn” means (it obviously means I want carrots- that’s what I say most of all. She should know that by now) and turns “evil tight thingy” into cinch. That’s probably why I sound like I know a lot, when I really don’t. Also, my human talks a lot, and I have to listen to her allllll the time! When I get my yummy ration for the day, I don’t get as much as Bar San, since he’s underweight and gets special food- I think my human said it had flax in it or something. And she says I eat too much and am OVERweight (can you believe it?! How rude!) so when I finish she makes me wait with her while she mucks my pen out, and I have to listen to her jabber ON and ON about dressage and how one day we’ll do leg yielding better and all these dumb things! Doesn’t she know I just want to go eat Bar San’s food!? 
i will definitely be reading through your journal… it’ll be nice to hear from another horse 
Personally, I hate most horses (you seem nice though) so I don’t think I’d like another little one to share hay with. Before he came to us, Bar San used to do rides for little humans, so he’d probably be good with kids and like them… but don’t you have to go slower when the small humans are really teensy? So they don’t fall and I don’t “accidentally” step on them? That doesn’t sound like much fun to me- I’d rather do what my human calls “run around like an idiot”. Anyway, I’ll definitely be reading your journal! Super nice to meet you, Isabeau!


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

*Lists, Updates, and some character explanations*
this morning my human came out to feed me as usual, but she forgot to help me stretch… I mean, how could she forget! So rude!! She always gets me to pick up my front foot in the morning and then I stretch a really big stretch. Its way too much work to do it myself- she has to pick up my foot for me to get me started. Plus she always laughs. Human laughs sound sooo silly. Anyway, I REFUSED to move until she came and did my stretch with me. Which meant Bar got a head start on the food. Grr. 
also- yesterday I did my very first square volte. Mom said volte means circle- but that makes NO sense! How can a circle be square?! Humans are soooo silly sometimes!
Now. A list of good foods and bad foods

Good Foods

Hay- so yummy and important
Grass- why can’t it grow in winter too 😭 
Alfalfa- mom makes me wet soft alfalfa and it’s so squishy. I like to smear it all over the fence 
Any horse treat- mmm don’t get me started
Carrots!!! Carrot lady brings carrots sometimes and I try to eat them all! They’re manna from heaven i tell you!
Green apples- sometimes my human will eat these with me- she gives me what she calls the core 
Ref apples. Only sometimes, when I want to. Other times they’re yuuuccckkkyyy!!
Bad Foods

Red apples- so tricking and evil
Beets- only raw; then they’re so gross!
Strawberry’s- don’t they look way better than they taste?
No


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Oops- can’t my human do anything? She missed the Last bit… a description of some characters I’m _sigh_ forced to interact with

Girl human (aka my human) giver of treats and forcer of work
Carrot lady- she doesn’t come see us often, but when she does she sometimes brings carrots. My human calls her “mom” which I think means “food giver”
Tall human- he rides Bar San and is called his “owner” but don’t we own the humans? I don’t understand
Boy human- called my humans brother which I think is like mother, another word for mom I think. He doesn’t ride much
Trainer scary lady- this is my humans trainer lady- we ride with her every week and when I don’t listen she makes me. She’s the only human I respect but I’m working in respecting my human too


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey, Galeno, Isabeau here. I've been thinking about this all day: flying changes. I guess that means you go flying up in the sky? Do you grow wings or just lift up somehow. I've never seen a horse do that. When you are in the air, what do you change? Your bridle? Your saddle? Your rider?????

This morning I rode with Mom for 2 1/4 hours. It was kind of cold this morning, especially for where we live. Mom took me past the huge dog that used to bite us. All us horses are nervous about going past that dog because we've been bitten many times. Once its mate got killed by a van, (Mom and Aci saw it happen. The dog was waiting in the road to think about biting them.) the one dog who is left, stopped biting us. You might think we are kind of sissy horses to worry about a dog, but these dogs were (and are) as large as ponies. Their heads came up to my shoulder! I have to say that I am the bravest horse (and the smallest!) about going past that dog. It came out snarling and acting super scary, but did not bite. We had a super fun ride. Mom doesn't ask me to do square circles or anything like that. She's just thrilled that when we ride out, she stays on top and I stay on the bottom. It wasn't like that in the old days.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Hey, Galeno, Isabeau here. I've been thinking about this all day: flying changes. I guess that means you go flying up in the sky? Do you grow wings or just lift up somehow. I've never seen a horse do that. When you are in the air, what do you change? Your bridle? Your saddle? Your rider?????
> 
> This morning I rode with Mom for 2 1/4 hours. It was kind of cold this morning, especially for where we live. Mom took me past the huge dog that used to bite us. All us horses are nervous about going past that dog because we've been bitten many times. Once its mate got killed by a van, (Mom and Aci saw it happen. The dog was waiting in the road to think about biting them.) the one dog who is left, stopped biting us. You might think we are kind of sissy horses to worry about a dog, but these dogs were (and are) as large as ponies. Their heads came up to my shoulder! I have to say that I am the bravest horse (and the smallest!) about going past that dog. It came out snarling and acting super scary, but did not bite. We had a super fun ride. Mom doesn't ask me to do square circles or anything like that. She's just thrilled that when we ride out, she stays on top and I stay on the bottom. It wasn't like that in the old days.


My human says flying changes are when I canter on the other lead… but I secretly think they’re just an excuse to jab her heels into me 😠. It would be way cooler if I flew around like the fly away horse (my human told me all about him because she thinks it’s good poetry (I think poetry is like pottery… which has to do with food I’m pretty sure, since everything does) You’re lucky your human is nice… mine is always talking about some weird dressage stuff she’s suddenly so infatuated with. 
good for you! Dogs are so scary! On a ride once this big mean black dog ran up to me and tried to bite my ankles… I was so mad at him and I was scared too, but instead of running away I kicked that mean old dog right in the ribs! I thought myhuman would be so proud of me for facing my fears but she wasn’t! She said it wouldn’t have been good if the dog was hurt and that would have been a big mess. But I wish I’d hurt him so bad he didn’t come back later… but he did. That time I ignored him and his owner yelled at him real angrily! Then he put the dog on a lead line. Haha! Take that, mean dog!
I got ridden just now and my human was really nice and didn’t ask me to do any weird flying squares! She just rode me bareback and I didn’t even buck her off so she was really happy. Last time she rode bareback I did because I didn’t want to turn into the scary forest path and she tried to make me. 
I started reading your journal; it’s really good! You can write lots better than I can. And you’ve written a lot more and been on horse forum longer than I have too!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you Galeno! I guess by now you know I was a very bad mare in those days. Mom says I'm lucky I didn't end up in a dog food can. I don't know what that means, but it doesn't sound good, does it? Horses don't fit in cans. Of course, Mom is lucky too--that she got me! We have a lot of fun together. 

It sounds like you have fun with your hooman too. I am looking forward to reading about your adventures. Mom wishes us horses would kick the dogs like you did--but we never do. Can you tell more about bucking your hooman off? I don't buck very well, just these little hind leg lifty type jumps. Do you buck much? (But, boy, can I REAR!!!!!)


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Thank you Galeno! I guess by now you know I was a very bad mare in those days. Mom says I'm lucky I didn't end up in a dog food can. I don't know what that means, but it doesn't sound good, does it? Horses don't fit in cans. Of course, Mom is lucky too--that she got me! We have a lot of fun together.
> 
> It sounds like you have fun with your hooman too. I am looking forward to reading about your adventures. Mom wishes us horses would kick the dogs like you did--but we never do. Can you tell more about bucking your hooman off? I don't buck very well, just these little hind leg lifty type jumps. Do you buck much? (But, boy, can I REAR!!!!!)


I have no clue what horses have anything to do with cans. But my human sometimes tells me if I’m not good she’ll take me to the glue factory, but she laughs and I think she’s joking. I don’t know what a glue factory is, either. My human has a friend with a horse named blu, but I’ve never met him. It sounds sort of like glue, so maybe it’s a place where all the grulla and blue roan horses are. I’m not blue roan OR grulla though, I’m bay, so it makes no sense. 
My human likes riding me bareback lots and lots… she says it helps her be a better rider but I think she just doesn’t want to bother tacking me up… I really hate saddles and make it difficult! I carried her around and around and was all done one day, when she pointed me towards a path in my pasture that runs through a group of trees (it looked like this in the fall)








But I tell you, I was all done riding!! ALL DONE! And I didn’t want to down that path particularity because two days before Boy Human was climbing trees and he jumped out and scared me really bad! I thought he was a plastic bag or something it was so terrifying! So I said nuh uh human I’m not going in there, but she kept kicking at me and finally she did her sneaky trick anywhere she turns you to the side slightly and you go forward, but I was having none of it! Eventually I figured I’d better teach these humans that I’m in charge (like you teaching yours you’re Queen Bee) and so I kicked my heels way in the air so she fell onto my neck and jumped to the side real quick and due just slid off-easy as pie. It’s good she wasn’t hurt because if she was who would bring us food? I don’t think Carrot Lady or Tall Human or Boy Human would want to. She just got right back up and got on again and she made me run around in a million little circles and the go through the path. And do you know what? She musta been right after all, because no humans or bags jumped out of any trees. So I guess it worked out, she wasn’t even that sore after!
I’m on about page three of your journal and I find it really interesting! Bar San hates trailers and he gets so scared to go in. I’m good though because I go to a lesson every week, and I can load myself, but Bar San? Nuh uh! He just worries himself until he finally decides to get in. I also started reading Mr. Gibbs journal and it’s really good too.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Isabeau here. That's quite a story about bucking your hooman off. Have you decided on a name for her? I think you should name her. Paintlady and Slimlady write on Horse Forum sometimes. Those are my names for them. They ride with us sometimes.

Hmmmm. Glue factory. Sounds like grulla, all right. I'll bet you are right about that. I'm kinda sorry you don't fly and kinda glad you don't fly. I was real curious about a horse that could fly. But it seemed pretty scary--like those plastic bags. I'd really flip out if a horse flew down next to me--about as bad as a plastic bag. You know, plastic bags can injure horses really badly, or at least I think they can. I actually have never seen a plastic bag hurt a horse, but it sure seems like they could.

My mom doesn't ride me bareback much, only to go swimming in Doe Lake, which I super super SUPER hate to do. I'm glad you get to go bareback a lot. I'll bet it is very fun. Not fun for me because I know I'll be forced to swim when Mom rides bareback down to the lake.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Isabeau here. That's quite a story about bucking your hooman off. Have you decided on a name for her? I think you should name her. Paintlady and Slimlady write on Horse Forum sometimes. Those are my names for them. They ride with us sometimes.
> 
> Hmmmm. Glue factory. Sounds like grulla, all right. I'll bet you are right about that. I'm kinda sorry you don't fly and kinda glad you don't fly. I was real curious about a horse that could fly. But it seemed pretty scary--like those plastic bags. I'd really flip out if a horse flew down next to me--about as bad as a plastic bag. You know, plastic bags can injure horses really badly, or at least I think they can. I actually have never seen a plastic bag hurt a horse, but it sure seems like they could.
> 
> My mom doesn't ride me bareback much, only to go swimming in Doe Lake, which I super super SUPER hate to do. I'm glad you get to go bareback a lot. I'll bet it is very fun. Not fun for me because I know I'll be forced to swim when Mom rides bareback down to the lake.


I don’t like my hooman using her leg when I ride bareback. That’s what she calls jabbing me with her heels. You’re lucky you don’t have to do that. Sometimes when I feel really upset I’ll do a little buck so she knows to stop. But she won’t listen. My hooman calls little bucks crow hops, but I don’t know why. Do you? I don’t see what it has to do with crows. 
Youre right, I should find a better name for my human. I’ll have to think of one


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

*Horses across the fence *

For as long as I’ve been at my humans house, we’ve had neighbour horses. There’s Wise Neighbour and Pinto Neighbour, and both are calm old geldings. No fun for running around with, but they’re good sports anyhow. I stand at the fence and bite at them and they bite at me and no stupid fillies or mares tell us biting is mean and we have all the fun we want

But a month ago, Wise Neighbour and Pinto Neighbour weren’t around, and I saw (gasp) a mare there instead! Luckily my friends were just behind their barn and didn’t leave me without any nipping buddies- but why did they tolerate a mare in their pen! Neighbour mare is black with a star and a sock, but even if she’s pretty, I think most mares are DUMB! All they do is be grumpy at everyone! And eat all the yummy food. 

Dancing Arab: Galeno that’s all you do though 

Even my own human doesn’t believe me about mares! Wow! 

But anyway, she came to the fence and nickered at me… and I decided to show off to the dumb mare! I went prancing all over the place with my tail and ears flung up and she stood watching me. I made sure she thought I was a nice horse. Later I went over to see if she was nice, and she is a nice mare. Even if she only likes to play biting some of the time. Now whenever I see her I nicker at her and she nickers at me and when my hooman rides me I make sure to do lots of big bouncy trots to show Neighbour Mare I’m a really special horse. I think she might be my mare friend.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

I’ve got so many crazy animals in my place. We’ve got waddleflappers, and I don’t know why they’re here. All they do is walk around funny and make quacking noises. But they don’t ever come bother me! And we’ve got wattle-headed peck pecks. The wattle-headed peck pecks don’t bother me either, but when one of them lays an egg, they’re way too loud! We have all sorts of wag tails too! There are two squirrel chasing wag tails, and I almost kicked one once! She came into my pen and tried to play with me but I told her nuh uh, not gonna happen. She kept jumping at me so I turned around and kicked hard. But I missed. Sad. The other squirrel chasing wag tail Is smart. He keeps away from me. We have hoomans too, the weirdest of them all. Our neighbours have a small squeelie with a curly tail. He actually mostly grunts. But once I leaned over the fence to say hi and he went squeeeelling all the way accross his pen. Dumb squeelie. Have you guys ever seen the split hoof string tails? They’re so scary! I saw some once and ran faaar away FAST! They’ve got suck liquidy evil eyes and make such weird mooooooing sounds. And we’ve horses, rulers of the world. 
Hasta luego, amigos!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Isabeau here. Oh yes, we ride past string-tails a lot. Windy doesn't like them. Chorro loves them. They're just string-tails to me. Windy also hates squeelies, majorly HATES them. They worry me some because they can be really loud and can run really fast. My wag-tail is small and sometimes I nose her, but she is easy. Yes, we have peck pecks too, but they run from us. The only one that lives with us is the wag-tail. The rest live close by. Do you have pad-footed crouchers that stalk mice? We have two of them here, but they are afraid of us horses.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Isabeau here. Oh yes, we ride past string-tails a lot. Windy doesn't like them. Chorro loves them. They're just string-tails to me. Windy also hates squeelies, majorly HATES them. They worry me some because they can be really loud and can run really fast. My wag-tail is small and sometimes I nose her, but she is easy. Yes, we have peck pecks too, but they run from us. The only one that lives with us is the wag-tail. The rest live close by. Do you have pad-footed crouchers that stalk mice? We have two of them here, but they are afraid of us horses.


I think the worst kind of wag-tails are the tiny yippy ones. I don’t like them at all. Our neighbour has three and it’s yip, yip, yip from morning to night. The big ones my hooman (whom, by the way, I’ve decided to call Strange Hooman; I really liked Mr. Gibbs called his hooman the strange one, so I sort of stole it ) says are for herding things, even though we don’t have anything to heed except peck pecks. But the little ones don’t seem to have a point, at least to me. And Strange Human. Is your wag-tail a tiny yipyip or a big squirrel-chaser? It sounds nice, even if it turns out to be a tiny one. You’re lucky. 
We have a few stray crouchers but most of the time we don’t see them. I don’t care for them at all; they leave me alone and I leave them alone, but Bar San and them are good pals. Once I even caught them laying in the grass sleeping together. One was at his front legs and one was on his back. But he always denies it.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Guys guys guys guys guys! I was so good this morning! But first I wasn’t so good, but not because I didn’t want to be. I tried to be good. 
anyway. Bar San decided to go see the neighbour horses, but because he keeps getting stuck in the fence we’ve got a rope in front of it that keeps us away from it. Once he got stuck in it and was so tangled he laid down. And after they cut him out he flopped over and wouldn’t get up. It was real scary. So now we have a rope until they fix the fence and make it safer. 
anyway, as I was saying, Bar decided to go see the horses and he managed to get all the way through And stuck between the fence and the rope. So of course I had to go rescue him 🙄. But then (oh no!) I got stuck too. Only my front feet, so I couldn’t go save him. I would usually freak out, but I decided to be a good horse and wait until 6:30 when Strange Human came and rescued us. She said it was good I didn’t panic and not good I tried to save Bar San.
As Strange Human says, it has been _such _a day, and it’s only just begun!


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

I’m going to tell you guys a secret! (Or at least hint that there is one)

Tomorrow is a _very special day_… 🤫
And I think I might let Strange Human and Bar San say hi on here because of the occasion
We shall see…


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Well everyone, 11 years ago today I was born. Which means I get lots of yummy treats to day and my human says things like “Faye lease coo m play an mos” and “happy birthday”. I don’t know what either mean. I think ones in Spanish. But I told them I’d let them talk, so I guess I will.

Bar San: hi everyone, I don’t know why I’m not allowed to talk more than I am, but here I am now. I wanted to wish Galeno a happy birthday. He’s a good boss horse and he lets me be boss sometimes too. He’s a good napping buddy.

Strange Human: well, I am the one called strange human. I’m not sure if that’s an insult or not but he also calls me my human and it’s a pleasure to be owned by him. He makes me laugh every day. I looked for a horse expecting to get a lame bag who would totter around for a few years- instead I got a hot Arabian. I couldn’t be more pleased with you, Galeno. Look how far we’ve come- just this month you’ve become so much better about not turning through your shoulder, you’ve gotten way better at leg yielding just this week. And because you’re just as stubborn as I am and refuse to accept that we can’t do anything because you’re an Arab and we’re doing training level dressage right now, I know we can go far. Thank you Galeno : )


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Galeno, you are so awesome and beautiful!!


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Galeno, you are so awesome and beautiful!!


Aww thank you Isabeau! You are too! Thanks a lot for seeing these posts in my journal- my hooman got so excited the first time you relied


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Well my friends, toda’s a big (ish) day! The hoomans are putting in new fencing so Bar doesn’t get stuck anymore and I don’t have to go rescue him. Strange Hooman says it’s idiot proof… what does idiot mean anyway, some type of compliment. I asked Strange Hooman but she only laughed and called me a _tonto caballo._ I don’t know what that means either.







Neighbour horses: from left to right- Wise Neighbour, Pinto Neighbour, and Neighbour Mare. 

Pictures of the new fence to come.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Here’s our new fence- Strange Hooman calls it non-climb horse fence- I don’t know why though, because horses don’t climb anyway and it’s not made of horses. Hoomans are so bad at naming things. 
Also a few pictures of Bar San because I realized y’all don’t know what he looks like.








P


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, THAT should keep Bar San home!


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

That’s the plan, at least! He has a terrible habit of pawing and thinks fences should bow to his will… always forgetting the four times he got stuck and the one time he almost died 😂.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Dancing Arab said:


> That’s the plan, at least! He has a terrible habit of pawing and thinks fences should bow to his will… always forgetting the four times he got stuck and the one time he almost died [emoji23].


LOL…so nonchalant…”and the one time he almost died” [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

So funny Galeno! I’m
Skip but my mom also calls me Skipper , her [emoji3590] horse, and “the world’s laziest horse.” I don’t get into trouble much because why would I put forth that much energy? It’s so much easier to just poke along and take my time. Do any of the other horses bite you? Hombre keeps biting me and my mom says I should just nail him, but…I don’t have a hammer and nails and no opposable thumbs so not sure how I would do that anyway….Jolene doesn’t bite me, and Henry is my blind horse friend and I am his seeing eye horse, even though I can only see in one eye! It’s just Hombre who is so mean. 

I bet I could climb a non-climb horse fence! I am an excellent escape artist and I like to unhook the gates for all my friends too!

My mom reads to me about you and your Strange Human, and I am enjoying it very much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Txshecat0423 said:


> LOL…so nonchalant…”and the one time he almost died” [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> So funny Galeno! I’m
> Skip but my mom also calls me Skipper , her [emoji3590] horse, and “the world’s laziest horse.” I don’t get into trouble much because why would I put forth that much energy? It’s so much easier to just poke along and take my time. Do any of the other horses bite you? Hombre keeps biting me and my mom says I should just nail him, but…I don’t have a hammer and nails and no opposable thumbs so not sure how I would do that anyway….Jolene doesn’t bite me, and Henry is my blind horse friend and I am his seeing eye horse, even though I can only see in one eye! It’s just Hombre who is so mean.
> ...


Hi Skip! Very nice to meet another horse . I liked to stand at the fence and bite the neighbour horses; they’d bite me back and I’d have lots of fun. Then Bar San had to go get stuck BAD. He was so tangled and laying down and he almost gave up and didn’t stand up after they cut him out. So then they roped off the fence and I can’t even reach my biting buddies! Once they finish fixing it then I will be able to reach over again. Bar San only bites me if I’m being a bad leader or stealing his hay. If I’m nice to him he lets me be boss though. 
Strange Hooman said you sound like a nice horse because you don’t have waaayyyy too much energy like me 🙃. I like to nap all day and store up energy until she rides me- then I explode like I’m being shot out of a canon! I don’t know how to open a gate with my teeth like you can. Bar San doesn’t either or he wouldn’t be so bad about fences. I think I’d like to learn but Strange Hooman says that’s a bad idea. I can’t see why though- sounds like a useful skill to have.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

*Today’s thoughts*
Hoomans are so odd. They call horses by so many different names. Mine calls me 

Pal
Bud
Buddy
Galeno
Leno
Galenito 
Ito
Loco caballo
Pobre bebe 
Povero bambino
Amigo
Dummy
Woah
WOAH
HEY SEÑOR ARE YOU LISTENING I SAID WOAHHH
Se para
No
NO
Stop that 
Are you deaf, huh?
Oh my goodness it’s not that scary
Tonto caballo
Silly horse
If she just used one name it’d be so much easier.
More thoughts- things I hate:
Wind
Hoses
Puddles, rivers, what have you
Storms
When Strange Hooman hugs Bar San first

Today was a bunch of random jumbled thoughts 🙃
Hasta Luego
Galeno







( And an old picture of Bar and I napping. )


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Dancing Arab said:


> Pobre bebe


It should say pobre bebé… Spanish is so hard when you don’t have opposable thumbs


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Bar San here today. Yesterday I got ridden. I don’t get ridden often because I’m sort of retired. I’m just really a buddy horse for Galeno but I can still be ridden and sometimes Tall Hooman does. Usually it’s who Galeno calls Strange Hooman, though. I’m technically owned by Tall Hooman but Strange Hooman is the one riding me and taking care of me usually. She was the one who wanted horses. 

I tried to be good about being caught- but really, who wants to do that? I only ran away a little, which is better than usual. Then I got brushed- I don’t like, but I tried to stand still. And I let her take me for a little ride and then she gave me a hug and let me go. I love hugs


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Galeno here today. This one will be short and quick. Like how I like to be ridden. Mom said that she was looking at my pedigree and saw a horse that was trained in haute ecole. She was so excited, but I have no clue what that means. Hoomans- can’t live without ‘em, can’t understand ‘em when you’re with them…


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Did… I just say… mom?!?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Galeno,

My name is Zeus. I never get to write on Isabeau’s journal. I should be the star. Look at me! I’m colored more interesting than any of them, I don’t care what Queen says. I’m funnier and happier too, and I’m smarter than all of them to boot.

Happy birthday! My fifth birthday is on Saturday. I think we have to work on that day. It’s a lonnnngggg day too. In the spring there are three very long weekends, and this will be one of them. I think it will be funny to watch Queen go to work. I can’t wait to see what happens when her rider pulls something out of those saddle bags. I’ve been waiting for it since I saw her put them on, and I know she can’t go that long without what they call coffee. It should be some entertainment anyways.

I am glad my girl doesn’t make me do dressage. Sometimes she brings out jumps, and I find it quite entertaining to just plow right through them. It’s not like they don’t move. She has been forcing me to spin and side-pass lately. That’s irritating. I know it was her dam who made her. I liked it better to just turn.

Well, I have to go. Bones needs to be punished. He hates bad weather and the wind, so it is more fun to pick on him on these days.

Zeus


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Knave said:


> Hi Galeno,
> 
> My name is Zeus. I never get to write on Isabeau’s journal. I should be the star. Look at me! I’m colored more interesting than any of them, I don’t care what Queen says. I’m funnier and happier too, and I’m smarter than all of them to boot.
> 
> ...


Hi Zeus,

I’ve seen pictures on your hooman’s journal of you, and you’re right, you are coloured very diferently My hooman says she thinks you’re cute, but she knows nothing. Of course you’re s very regal handsome horse. Cute is for ponies. 
Bar San likes knocking jumps over too. Although they’re really just something called cavalettis. I dunno why they’re called that.
It’s nice to hear from another horse on my journal. You and Skip and Isabeau make my day when y’all write.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone. It’s Galeno here today. I’m just here simply to address the elephant in the room (how about that for some fancy speech? My hooman says it often, but to be honest I have no clue what it means.) Yesterday I accidentally called Strange Hooman, “Mom”. 
Now, of course she can’t be mom. She’s strange by definition. It’s in her very name. No getting away from the fact. 
Besides which, I’m much too macho and to be calling hoomans “Mom”. I’m the boss of the herd (of two) and I have an appearance to keep up. No way should Mo-Strange Hooman be a mom to me! That implies that I need her and care about her. Need her, sure, but if I was out of this pen I’d not need her for nothing. And yeah, she’s my hooman, I tolerate her. But she’s not my mom. 
So that settles it. Mom will not be called “Mom”. 
…. I did it again, didn’t I?


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
After a lot of thinking, I refuse, absolutely REFUSE to talk about the Unfortunate Event where I called Strange Hooman mom. She’s not my mom. 
Today I had a nice long nap. I love naps. Just adore them. Then Strange Hooman came out and took a nap with me. Only she didn’t sleep. Just leaned on my side uncomfortably. What’s the point of sitting on the dirt if you’re not gonna nap? Mom’s a crazy one, that’s for sure. I mean STRANGE HOOMAN!! NOT Mom. Period. 
Well amigos, necesito eat some more hay. 

Hasta Luego,
Galeno

P. S. She’s not mom.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Hello amigos,
It’s Galeno here today. Honestly, it’s almost always me. Maybe I should let Bar come again one day. 
Yesterday I didn’t write anything at all. My hooman forgot to bring out my laptop so I could tell you guys how my life is. How rude. Mo-Strange Hooman really needs to get her act together. 
Ok! Fine! She can be Mom. I keep thinking of her as mom anyway. So I guess I’ll call Strange Hooman mom. Calling her that implies that I at least minimally enjoy her company. Which, if I tell the truth, I do. But y’all can’t tell anyone!! I don’t know what I’d do if she found out. Do you think she reads these journals?
Sorry, this was more of a jumble of thoughts than a real post.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Galeno,

It’s Zeus. I love the selfies! That’s the way I like to take them too.

Today was long. I’m so tired! The hooman of mine trotted and loped me up and down and up and down this huge herd of cows. They stretch out for over a mile! Then certain ones make you mad. I don’t get mad easily, but some of those cows make you so mad! My hooman likes to talk to me all of the time. She talks and talks and expects me to listen. I just sing songs in my head about stupid cows. Sometimes she is funny, but sometimes it’s just on and on.

Exhausted-
Zeus


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Isabeau here. Those are some kind of funny faces. Galeno!. I really laughed over that. Zeus. sorry your day was so hard. I would hate that too. All Mom does with us is ride us out places. And we don't usually ride all that fast. Life is easy at our place. Zeus, singing songs in your head? I never thought of that. That is very cool. Any other horses on Galeno's journal sing songs in their heads?


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Skip here. Galeno, didn’t your mom ever tell you your face would freeze that way if you make faces?? Zeus,
your day sounds sooooo hard.
I would have to take a nap in the middle of it and maybe have a snack or two!

I don’t sing songs in my head but I love
riding to music. My favorite is “Welcome to the Jungle” by Guns ‘n’ Roses. When I hear the guitar intro, I
really put my ears forward and pay attention because the whistle is fixing
to blow and we are going to go fast!!! Sometimes Mom sings along when we’re going fast in the arena. She sings REALLY loud to Tom Petty’s “American Girl”. I know we’re having a good run when she’s singing loud LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Hi Zeus,
Good for you for being brave about cows! I don’t like them. Not at all. But I guess when you’re “a real horse” and work with them lots you get used to them. That’s what my hooman says sometimes- that if we had “real land” I would learn to do cool things with cows and be a “real horse”. She thinks that would be cool. But then she also wants to do dressage. She’s weird. Mom ought to make up her mind! Although I think she likes dressage more. But at the same time she’s so proud of her cowboy boots because they’re very scuffed and shiny where the stirrup goes. And she doesn’t want to give those up. Is your hooman as weird and confusing as mine?

Galeno


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Hi Isabeau,
I never sing songs, but my hooman does. Only when it’s just me and her. And sometimes Bar. Because she doesn’t like people to hear her. Does your hooman do that?


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Skip,
I think the kind of riding you do is super cool. Mom says if we ever get really good at dressage there’s something called a “freestyle” where we can ride to music. She says she already has some song ideas. 
Do you know something funny? My mom was trying to tell me about my face freezing this morning but then she was laughing too hard and choked. So I nosed her but she just toppled right over! Hoomans are so silly.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Galeno,

I met Partner this weekend. I’ve seen him before. He’s scared of cows. I’ve heard of other horses scared of cows who work. There are lots of secrets to cows. Some cows will hit horses, and if a horse is scared, boy will they try and kill them! So, one secret is to not be scared.

My hooman sings all the time. If she’s not talking, it’s singing. She sings loud too.

I saw Cash do a freestyle competition for the mustang challenge in Fort Worth! He did good at the freestyle, I guess he brought his score up into the top ten. His and Queen’s hooman trick rode in it and roped a boat! She dressed funny and painted him! I heard the dressage freestyle is even better than that, and freestyle reining is neat too I have heard.

My hooman falls off a lot when she trick rides. I wonder if she does it on purpose.

I am still tired. Queen tried to play with me tonight. Who wants to play after all of that?

Sleepy and hungry,
Zeus


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Zeus again,

I forgot to tell you! Today I am five years old!

Tired but feeling celebratory,
Zeus


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Knave said:


> Zeus again,
> 
> I forgot to tell you! Today I am five years old!
> 
> ...


Oh! Yes that’s right, you are! Happy birthday Zeus!! I almost forgot it was your birthday today. I hope you get to have a good birthday nap after all that hard work


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Knave said:


> Tired but feeling celebratory,
> Zeus


Isabeau here. Oh, you guys with your amazing words! How did you learn all those difficult words???? My Mom sings sometimes too . . . if there is no one around on the trail. She was singing Blue Bayou today. Bluuuuue Bay- oUUUUUUUU! All high and loud at the end. ha ha ha ha


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

“Mom” here,
From Galeno, Bar San, and Mom, happy Resurrection Sunday to all y’all! Hope everyone has a wonderful day and God bless y’all! 
Oh, and here’s a picture of Galeno just absolutely chillin’ in the snow yesterday (grr Canadian weather; who wants snow for Easter?)


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Hello my friends,

Today it’s Bar San. I am a very, very good boy. All of the hoomans like me best except Galeno’s hooman, and I’m ok with her liking Galeno best since Galeno ought to have someone like him best too.

All the female hoomans call me “Oh my sweet Bar San” and “Buddy”, and the male ones call me “Bud”. And the female ones are really good at giving hugs. And usually lots of treats.

At my old home I took little kids on pony rides. I love kids. But all I had to do was follow my old mom around. I was SUPPOSED to ignore rein and leg signals since the kids were young and didn’t know what to do. And now they want me to listen to them?! It’s very confusing, but when I do something right Galeno’s hooman tells me that I’m a good boy. I like being called a good boy. So I try awful hard, even when I don’t know what they want.

Galeno likes his hooman lots. But he won’t ever admit it. He thinks it’s not dignified. I know he does though. And I don’t care if it’s not dignified. I love all my hoomans. They rub my face and give me treats and tell me I’m a good boy.

I am a good boy.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Well my friends,
Yesterday was quite a day! Bar San and I figured we'd trick Mom, so he laid down by the fence when she came out to see us. She thought he got stuck (again) and went running over to him- not stopping to check that the gate was latched. He was fine, of course, just laying there. I distracted her then by posing for a bunch of dumb selfies of me yawning that she loves. Then, Bar San and I took off! The gate was open, and there was no stopping us. We galloped a victory lap around the front yard we're not allowed in- making sure to dig lots of hoofprints in everywhere. Then Mom opened the feed room door. I led the way as we galloped back home and turned up snorting at the door. Hey, I was hungry! 
Then later Mom put me in the coffin-moving-box thing. She calls it a trailer, but I know better. I go in there every single week, so I'm good about it. I even load myself! Mom thinks that's cool, but lots of horses can. Bar doesn't like the trailer at all, but I'm good! We went to the scary barn and I rode around lots while the lady who get's paid to yak and yak and tell me what to do did her job and made me run around lots. But I was good  We did a new dressage test, training level test 2, which we hadn't done before. My circles were egg-shaped, but it wasn't my fault! I assumed when Mom said "Make this circle nice and round", she meant "Push out towards the middle and don't listen to my leg". Other than that our tests were good. AND I was pretty good about being collected and doing simple lead changes. Why they're called that I don't know, since it's still complicated to do and I don't like it one bit!
Then I came home and Mom made sure I had lots of hay to eat allllll night long. 
Hasta luego amigos!
Galeno


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Galeno here.
I was mad. Mom messed with my hair and put stupid girly braids in it. I’m my mane AND tail AND forelock. I looked ridiculous. I tried to tell her that that stuff is for ponies and mares, not respectable kingly geldings like myself, but did she listen? NOOOO! And then Bar and the neighbour horses laughed at me. I did NOT want Neighbour Mare to see me with braids. How humiliating. Maybe a picture of them tomorrow, but no promises.
Then I was happy! Mom rode me out in the big world (Mom says it’s just the field behind our house, but I’m gonna call it the big world) and I got to gallop around like crazy! It was soooo fun! But then I farted and spooked myself and Bar laughed at me again. At least neighbour mare wasn’t there this time.I’m such a smart horse.

if anyone asks we’re laughing at silly ole Bar San. Mom says we’re not because Bar San is a nice horse and “he actually has RESPECT for me Galeno, unlike you” but nope. We are. At least I am.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

I HATE having my mane braided. Mom had better take it out soon!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Isabeau here. You are right. You do look silly with those braids in your mane. I was imagining fancy braids like you would have if you were at a horseshow. Does your mane get all knotted up? Painthorse has braids like that in her mane to keep it from getting all tangled. I don't have much mane at all (beautiful long full tail, though, why is that anyway? Both my mom and dad had full thick manes.) Mom doesn't braid any of us because we never go to shows and our manes don't get tangled.

Galeno, why do you always have your mouth open? Did your mom teach you to do that? I've never seen so many pictures of a horse with its mouth open. Life must be very fun and funny for you. By the way, you and your mom together look very VERY good. I love your funny faces together. It seems like you have a lot of fun with your mom. But I sure wouldn't like those braids, no sir. I don't blame you for minding them.


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Isabeau here. You are right. You do look silly with those braids in your mane. I was imagining fancy braids like you would have if you were at a horseshow. Does your mane get all knotted up? Painthorse has braids like that in her mane to keep it from getting all tangled. I don't have much mane at all (beautiful long full tail, though, why is that anyway? Both my mom and dad had full thick manes.) Mom doesn't braid any of us because we never go to shows and our manes don't get tangled.
> 
> Galeno, why do you always have your mouth open? Did your mom teach you to do that? I've never seen so many pictures of a horse with its mouth open. Life must be very fun and funny for you. By the way, you and your mom together look very VERY good. I love your funny faces together. It seems like you have a lot of fun with your mom. But I sure wouldn't like those braids, no sir. I don't blame you for minding them.


My mane gets a little tangled but not much. Mom never notices it’s tangled and it doesn’t hurt me. The braids were just for fun, Mom says. I think I’d have lots more fun without them. They’re DUMB! You’re lucky your mom doesn’t do any dumb things like that to you. Mom tried to do fancy horseshow braids to me once. I hated them too. She doesn’t do braids very often but when she does I make sure to toss my head so she doesn’t get it the easy way. 
I have my mouth open lots because I’m laughing at Mom. I figure it’s payback for when she laughs at me. But it only makes her laugh harder. Can’t she see it’s not for her enjoyment- it’s to insult her that I laugh? Do you ever laugh at your mom?
Galeno


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Isabeau here. That last picture of a braid is really pretty. I think Mom said it was an Arabian braid? You are Arabian, so it looks really good on you. I'd go with that one. I have such skimpy hair on my neck, I could never wear something elegant like that. You go, Guy!


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

knightrider said:


> Isabeau here. That last picture of a braid is really pretty. I think Mom said it was an Arabian braid? You are Arabian, so it looks really good on you. I'd go with that one. I have such skimpy hair on my neck, I could never wear something elegant like that. You go, Guy!


Aww thanks Isabeau. I’ve never heard the term “Arabian braid”-Mom calls it a running braid. I made her look it up and I think they’re the same thing. Why can’t hoomans pick one name and stick with it? I like that one best too because it stays out of the way and doesn’t smack me when I shake my head.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Skip here, Mom sometimes braids my mane because it is very thick and something called cockleburs gets all stuck in it and then it’s a MESS, that’s what Mom says.

You know what is even girlier than braids, Galeno?? GLITTER!!!! When we are dressed up to perform at rodeos, Mom and her teammates put glitter on all the horses’ butts so we will sparkle in the arena! Then when I get in the trailer to go home and I poop on the way, the glitter falls off into the poop and I have SPARKLY POOP!!! I think that makes me a unicorn……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

Txshecat0423 said:


> Skip here, Mom sometimes braids my mane because it is very thick and something called cockleburs gets all stuck in it and then it’s a MESS, that’s what Mom says.
> 
> You know what is even girlier than braids, Galeno?? GLITTER!!!! When we are dressed up to perform at rodeos, Mom and her teammates put glitter on all the horses’ butts so we will sparkle in the arena! Then when I get in the trailer to go home and I poop on the way, the glitter falls off into the poop and I have SPARKLY POOP!!! I think that makes me a unicorn……
> 
> ...


Poor you, Skip! I wouldn’t want to have any sparkles even if I did get to be a unicorn. That’s why I like dressage- no glitter anywhere.


----------

